# Naughty Welsh Terrier



## polkadot (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi, what is the best way to train and stop the biting of a boisterous terrier puppy? Ours is biting us non stop and driving us absolutely mad!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Thats such a shame, my sister has a Welsh terrier who is nearly a year and she has been the sweetest and easiest little thing so i don't think it is specific to the breed.

Have you contacted the breeder for advice ??


----------



## polkadot (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi, thanks for the response.
We contacted the breeder yes, she was from a very big and probably very boisterous litter! We really love her though, and would not consider getting rid of her, when she is in a good mood she is extremely loving and loves cuddles. It's just that sometimes she snaps and goes absolutely mad, not sure if having her spayed has changed her? Or perhaps she will grow out of it.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

If she was from a big boisterous litter she probably learned that playtime meant biting her siblings, if the breeder didn't supply enough toys for all 8 and rotate them so the flightly terrier mind didn't get bored.

If you've tried everything that probably means you didn't try any one thing long enough, and probably not the same thing at the same time as other family members, and you really need the help of a professional trainer, ideally who is used to terriers. I've had to handle Fox Terriers who think biting is the answer to many an unasked question, but I see it in other breeds of similar age when owners are inconsistent.

Spaying a bitch who is already dominant can make them worse.

If it helps, I know terrier owners who have the loveliest, cuddliest dogs when they are behaving as the dog wants them to behave, then turn into little monsters when the owner stops behaving. You are not alone, but my view is you need someone who can help you in reality, not theory, which is all I or anyone else can do without meeting you and your dog. If you're close enough to Essex you're welcome to come and see me! Boredom Busters - House of Tearaway Terriers


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi There, actually quite the opposite my sisters welsh terrier has been a dream on the biting front compared to my cocker (who was a bugger)

I kind of agree with the poster above me. People tend to throw everything at a nippy dog in an attempt to improve the situation but just dont persist with one solid method long enough.

I found that "time out" was the only thing that finally worked with my cocker, a sharp "Ah Ah" and straight to the Time Out area when he was being a bugger and ignored for a bit then reintroduce with low stimuli and try again, repeat if necessary.

Lots of tension busting frozen kong, large raw bones etc to give them something to vent on helps.

My 4 yr old cocker has perfect bite inhibition now so hang in there.

Lovely breed the Welsh Terrier btw, my sister just got hers an Irish one as a playmate (she must be bonkers lol)


----------



## sarsells (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi
I have a 11 week old welsh terrier mini schnauzer cross. He is the very bitey. I know he is just looking for attention, but nothing has worked to far.
Has yours got any better? If so what changed?
Ignoring does tend to work the best, but it is hard when he has his teeth sunk into a new jumper or your hand! Getting him off just excites him more!
He is a darling little dog, and learns most things quickly.


----------

